# My success on Badoo



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 2, 2020)

3-4 days in, I've amassed 432 matches in a latino country. Most of them I've already added to Whatsapp and have been chatting with them for a while and they wanna meet me asap. Having my proto-nordid pheno is a huge plus to all ethnic women it seems. It seems the more 'tanned' she is (darker complexion), the more she's into nordid phenos







Usually I'm in the green range (ie 'very popular') but now I haven't swiped for 7 days straight my 'popularity score' has decreased a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 2, 2020)

Once this pandemic is over, and the travel restrictions are a thing of the past, I'll most likely use my saved-up money and bang these latinas for free in their country. I'll probably make a report like @itsOVER used to back in the day


----------



## alriodai (Dec 2, 2020)

u mog jack denmo and u still on .me while he slays 1000 roasties stacylites and whores around. JFL at u bro


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 2, 2020)

alriodai said:


> u mog jack denmo and u still on .me while he slays 1000 roasties stacylites and whores around. JFL at u bro


What's your point tbh? I like this forum because we're all blackpilled. Incels aren't the only demographic posting on here.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 5, 2020)

whats your height and face rating


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Dec 5, 2020)

not being in green range on Badoo -> go rope (I mean when you are active on the app)


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Dec 5, 2020)

Well I actually am doing that too.i got 434 matches in the past 24 hours and all the latinas said my dick is bigger than yours and they think you’re gay


----------



## Deleted member 8775 (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> 3-4 days in, I've amassed 432 matches in a latino country. Most of them I've already added to Whatsapp and have been chatting with them for a while and they wanna meet me asap. Having my proto-nordid pheno is a huge plus to all ethnic women it seems. It seems the more 'tanned' she is (darker complexion), the more she's into nordid phenos
> 
> View attachment 844064
> 
> ...


Don't u have anything to do w ur precious time? Been Tinder is like a job if u are gl lmao. And getting lays isn't that easy in the end. Try to find a ltr and not a whore. It's only dopamine end of the day


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

DomOrDoom said:


> Don't u have anything to do w ur precious time? Been Tinder is like a job if u are gl lmao.* And getting lays isn't that easy in the end.* Try to find a ltr and not a whore. It's only dopamine end of the day


What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 8775 (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> What do you mean?


I mean look bitches from irl if u want to fix the black gaping hole that most of us have within. Busting a nut inside a gl bitch only satisfies u a day or two...


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> whats your height and face rating


won'tstopnoodling is legit 5.5 psl | Looksmax.me - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

DomOrDoom said:


> I mean look bitches from irl if u want to fix the black gaping hole that most of us have within. Busting a nut inside a gl bitch only satisfies u a day or two...


AWALT, you're not gonna find a unicorn


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 5, 2020)

How did you change your location on Badoo?


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Dec 5, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> How did you change your location on Badoo?


Turn on vpn. Any clown knows that


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 5, 2020)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Turn on vpn. Any clown knows that


Calm down man I'm very low iq on technology


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 5, 2020)

goodjob bro. whats the difference between tinder and badoo in terms of raw matches


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

fag112 said:


> goodjob bro. whats the difference between tinder and badoo in terms of raw matches


i think they are the same


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 5, 2020)

latino country is playing like a girl on tinder, its easy af and doesnt count.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 5, 2020)

There are 0 evidences that this nigga ever left or will leave the basement


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> latino country is playing like a girl on tinder, its easy af and doesnt count.


That's not true at all


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> That's not true at all


it is and now stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> it is and now stop coping


No, it's not like asians lmao.


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> No, it's not like asians lmao.


giga cope holy fuck


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> giga cope holy fuck


Prove it then


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Prove it then


im not gonna pay for badoo premium jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> im not gonna pay for badoo premium jfl


I don't pay for it either


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I don't pay for it either


so u traveled there or what


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> so u traveled there or what


No, not yet


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> No, not yet


and how the fuck can u match there if u neither paid for premium nor location


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> and how the fuck can u match there if u neither paid for premium nor location


I set up my location in South America, that's how


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> 3-4 days in, I've amassed 432 matches in a latino country. Most of them I've already added to Whatsapp and have been chatting with them for a while and they wanna meet me asap. Having my proto-nordid pheno is a huge plus to all ethnic women it seems. It seems the more 'tanned' she is (darker complexion), the more she's into nordid phenos
> 
> View attachment 844064
> 
> ...




Could you pm. Your pics


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Could you pm. Your pics


You're not on the list. Because of all the faggots hating on me, at this point @sytyl remains the only person who's seen my face with pics and video proof provided, and there's 4 people who I'll PM my face with video proof etc bla bla once I'm done with orthodontics.
Maybe I'll put you on that list but I want to minimize the number of people who has seen my face. You seem like a trusted user so maybe I'll put you on the list.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> You're not on the list. Because of all the faggots hating on me, at this point @sytyl remains the only person who's seen my face with pics and video proof provided, and there's 4 people who I'll PM my face with video proof etc bla bla once I'm done with orthodontics.
> Maybe I'll put you on that list but I want to minimize the number of people who has seen my face. You seem like a trusted user so maybe I'll put you on the list.





Are you really studycel also how comes your posting style has become racist as off recent you seemed like a cooler dude on reddit


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Are you really studycel also how comes your posting style has become racist as off recent you seemed like a cooler dude on reddit


I'm not him. I've only shown my face to Sytyl


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I'm not him. I've only shown my face to Sytyl





Why did you larp as him lol


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Why did you larp as him lol


Coz it was funny as fuck and triggered a fuck ton of users. I was caging all the time


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Coz it was funny as fuck and triggered a fuck ton of users. I caged throughout the whole ordeal.



So another sociopath great


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I set up my location in South America, that's how


lmoa thats free on badoo?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> lmoa thats free on badoo?


Yes it is


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> You're not on the list. Because of all the faggots hating on me, at this point @sytyl remains the only person who's seen my face with pics and video proof provided, and there's 4 people who I'll PM my face with video proof etc bla bla once I'm done with orthodontics.
> Maybe I'll put you on that list but I want to minimize the number of people who has seen my face. You seem like a trusted user so maybe I'll put you on the list.


what orthodontics you getting? MSE?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> what orthodontics you getting? MSE?


MSE+IMDO


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 5, 2020)

pm me your pics asap. I never reached these numbers. 400 badoo matches would take me months+


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 5, 2020)

DoctorPMA said:


> pm me your pics asap. I never reached these numbers. 400 badoo matches would take me months+


Same, op can you pm me your pics too?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 5, 2020)

Update: 5 days I have 546 matches. I really think I'll go to SA to latinamaxx.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 5, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> View attachment 851315
> 
> 
> Update: 5 days I have 546 matches. I really think I'll go to SA to latinamaxx.


Mirin the dedication to run this autismo


----------



## ultra18 (Dec 10, 2020)

Which country is this?


----------



## WtfAmIDoingHere (Dec 10, 2020)

alriodai said:


> u mog jack denmo and u still on .me while he slays 1000 roasties stacylites and whores around. JFL at u bro


Jack Denmo is a disgusting subhuman. I can’t believe he slays and I’m getting nothing


----------



## alriodai (Dec 10, 2020)

WtfAmIDoingHere said:


> Jack Denmo is a disgusting subhuman. I can’t believe he slays and I’m getting nothing


jfl his height saves him bro


----------



## WtfAmIDoingHere (Dec 10, 2020)

alriodai said:


> jfl his height saves him bro


Fuck this earth


----------



## GolemRot (Dec 10, 2020)

JBW is an unwritten law in these latitudes.

Nothing to be surprised about. You say you are nordic. If I go to a Nordic country, I don't think I have the same luck.


----------

